# Black edge around tail?



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

'i am having no luck with one of my females. First a hole is nipped out of her tail and now there is a black edge to it that i dont think was there before. ill try to get pics up of it. Anyone have a guess to what it is?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

MaggieLynn said:


> 'i am having no luck with one of my females. First a hole is nipped out of her tail and now there is a black edge to it that i dont think was there before. ill try to get pics up of it. Anyone have a guess to what it is?


Most likely fin rot. :/


----------



## HarlequinBBRM (Jun 17, 2011)

Are you sure the hole was caused my another fish? Cause the black outlining sounds like fin rot to me. If you have a pic the would be helpful for others to fully answer your problem.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

she got the edge after the hole, and the hole is gone now, and i am pretty sure the alpha in the tank did it because i saw her chasing one that had the hole and nipping at her i will have a pic up in 5 minutes its not the best


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pictures*

Here are pics,, the first one is of the black edging and the other two pics were taken tuesday.. and if the pics for some reason are not in order the one i just took has the net in the background


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10 gallon
What temperature is your tank? 76
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 4 other females

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? aqueon betta food, frozen blood worms (once a week) only fed that once yesterday was first day
How often do you feed your betta fish? twice a day morning and night i watch like a hawk to make sure all eat and how much

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? havent yet new tank, will be weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? will be 25%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? stress coat.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH: 7.2 (neutral)
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? black/dark edge around tail
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? hasnt really that i could tell
When did you start noticing the symptoms? about an hour ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no i have not
Does your fish have any history of being ill? was just treated two nights ago for a hole in her tail. - its healed. put alil stress coat in her QT tank with AQ salt it was a 1 gal QT preformed daily water change until healed
How old is your fish (approximately)? not sure was on the smaller side when i got her 2 days ago


----------



## HarlequinBBRM (Jun 17, 2011)

To be honest, it looks like her natural colouring to me. If you haven't noticed any shortening of her tail, or if it doesn't look like it is "melting" away, that may just be how she looks.


----------



## HarlequinBBRM (Jun 17, 2011)

Also, could be new growth influenced by the recent treatment....


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

^ agree. My male VT has black edging around his tail and anal fins too! Fin rot looks like the fins are being frayed or "melting".


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

She's gorgeous btw!


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

It is just strange because i didnt think her tail was that dark around the edge. But i can see its around her other fins slightly too. It is just so dark and doesnt look right. Ill keep a look out for those signs you mentioned, with the whole melting off look. i hope its just me being overly paranoid


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> She's gorgeous btw!


Thanks! I would have to say she has become one of my favorites. I just love her personality. She is so out going and loves to bug the alpha of the sorority. Her name is Gloria


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

MaggieLynn said:


> Thanks! I would have to say she has become one of my favorites. I just love her personality. She is so out going and loves to bug the alpha of the sorority. Her name is Gloria


Awwww! What a sweet name too!  

Yeah, sometimes bettas' colors can change on ya! One of my (previously) light blue females suddenly did a chameleon color change on me in one day! Now she's this dark purple-fuchsia color o__o;


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks  it took me forever to name them all. The names are Heidi - cambodian VT, Luna - white VT with a pinkish reflect, Viola - Blue CT, Gail - Blue body, red fin CT (Alpha) and my little red Gloria. Alil off topic but its amazing how after alot of watching them, you figure out their personalities and their likes and dislikes.


----------



## HarlequinBBRM (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't worry! I think we all are a little paranoid about our little fishy friends' health. I freaked out on Wednesday when I saw a white spot on Sebastian, that now seams to have disapeared O.O So for now, he is QT in a cup with AQ salt and floating in his main tank for a few days (and is currently glaring at me...).


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww I love all the names! 

DUUUDDEEE I knooooowww! All my fish have TOTALY different personalities. xD 
Mars- my red CT is a frinkin' stud! Miyagi- chocolate VT love to watch me (he's so calm). King- red VT acts like a superstar. Smirnoff- marble halfmoon plakat is scared of everything but his own reflection. And my girls always are "OOOOHH Look at meeee!!! I'm pretty!! Lookkkk!! Feed meeeee!!!" xDDD 
I love them aaallll 

I'm eve seeing personality in my 3 week old spawn! o0o! Who'd of guessed?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

HarlequinBBRM said:


> Don't worry! I think we all are a little paranoid about our little fishy friends' health. I freaked out on Wednesday when I saw a white spot on Sebastian, that now seams to have disapeared O.O So for now, he is QT in a cup with AQ salt and floating in his main tank for a few days (and is currently glaring at me...).


Good precaution!


----------



## HarlequinBBRM (Jun 17, 2011)

Sebastian is totally chill until I take him out of his tank in which he then proceeds to majorly freak out. But once I put him back, he is totally normal again. He also loves to sleep on his plant's leaves (which I find adorable). Still can't get him to flare though...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

<3


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

http://youtu.be/AprEo3CalLE

this is a video of my girls, just taken between my first post and now. Fred my male CT is just chill and likes to flare at himself, and my girls, all the Veil tails just swim around like tralalala lets explore where the crown tails are like *flares* go away Gail especially and i found viola attacking the thermometer because she could see her reflection. and as i type viola trys to be tough and is all grrr to gail but then gail is like wtf Grrrrrrrr!!!! back and viola swims away. in the video in the beginning you can see gail chase viola away. And my other male CT Hercules is super chill. like nothing phases him. He sometimes will flare at his reflection but not alot.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

AAAAHHHH ADORABLLLEEEE!!!! Hahahaha


----------

